# ima li neko da prica srpski na ovom forumu?

## neshoggi

pa ima li?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## divukman

 *neshoggi wrote:*   

> pa ima li?  

 

Evo ima, samo sam ja na Debianu pa ovdje svratim jednom godisnje  :Smile:  . Eto cim slozim jos jednu konfiguraciju stavit cu Gentoo (ako mi BSD ne bude drazi).   :Wink: 

----------

## spliffos

naravno da ima  :Razz: 

----------

## deimosphobos

ima  :Smile: 

ja koristim ubuntu, i sada chekam nove ati drajvere poshto mi X1600 na laptopu ne radi  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## pantokrator

Nadje se po neko...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## techcode

Eto i mene ...

----------

## vlada59

ko bi rekao zaista nas ima  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## borovic

Da se i ja javim.... Izgleda da ima dosta ljudi koji pricaju srpski na ovom forumu!

----------

## Quince

Evo i ja stizem,kasnim,ali tu sam...........

Pozzzzzzz................

----------

## amar_

Mozda bi trebali traziti da otvore Balcan or something podforum  :Smile: 

----------

## executor111

pa nije losa ideja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stator

mislim da je vec bila takva inicijativa ali nesto nije nisla na odusevljenje kod admina foruma.

----------

## zaratustra_20

koristio i ja ali mi dopizdilo:) 

a ovi ovdje valjda misle da smo èobani il ¹ta veæ

----------

## moonlight_seeker

mislim da je vec bila takva inicijativa ali nesto nije nisla na odusevljenje kod admina foruma.[quote]

Hello, ja samo nesto da probam! Poz[/quote]

----------

